
IBM Lands $740M Deal to Supply Data Security to Australia - kyloon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-07-05/ibm-lands-740-million-deal-to-supply-data-security-to-australia
======
reacharavindh
This is shady as hell. IBM fucks up the Census project, and are now given the
next one to mess up?

I guess somebody in the government got a good paid Vacation to fuck over their
tax money.

